# Gecko Identification



## PhillsDragons (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm new here, and love reptiles - especially lizards. I have two Inland Beardies (Hemi & Chevy) and in the past have also had Eastern Water Dragons.
A few weeks ago, my wife and I were celebrating our wedding anniversary by staying at this cool little cabin at Christmas Creek and I snapped this pic of a gecko on the wall of our cabin. Isn't he handsome?
I would be really interested in finding what type he is. I'm thinking from my own research that he may be a Wood Gecko (http://www.kingsnake.com/oz/lizards/geckos/dvittata.htm), but not too sure.
Hope someone can help.
Phill


----------



## geckoman1985 (Feb 24, 2009)

its a robust velvet gecko found in se queensland cute hay


----------



## XKiller (Feb 24, 2009)

hahaha i got heaps of them guys living around my house


----------



## JasonL (Feb 24, 2009)

Oedura robusta


----------



## PhillsDragons (Feb 26, 2009)

EXCELLENT!! Thanks for that people! 

...yes, he was very cute. There was another one , a tiny little baby one, in the fire place as well. Glad I checked in there before I lit it!

Phill


----------



## euphorion (Feb 26, 2009)

apparently we have them living around our house too, i've never seen them myself though. cutie indeed


----------

